# 2015 Spring Sock KAL!



## SvenskaFlicka

We are knitting this sock:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosamond

This is the thread to ask questions about the pattern, post progress, etc.

WE LOVE PICTURES!!!

When do you all think we should have our socks done? March 31? Is that too soon? 

(And you can send off your socks whenever you want if you are doing the swap.)


----------



## hercsmama

I cast on last night! :sing:
I am using 2's instead of 1's. Mainly because with only a 60 stitch cast on, it just doesn't seem like quite enough.
I was going to increase the cast on stitches, but the pattern is a 10 stitch repeat, and increasing to 70 for the cast on, just seems like too much...
March 31 sounds good to me!


----------



## Skandi

I started last night.. 4 times lols, think it's going ok now.. we'll see! Mine won't appear quite so lacy, as "sock yarn" is the closest I could find, and it's thicker I think. (150m per 50g rather than 200m as the pattern calls for) I've also gone for slightly larger needles, 2.5mm rather than 2.25. giving me a slightly larger size.. but that's good, as I'm one and a half sizes bigger than the pattern goes up to apparently. (and I'm GREEDY and not swapping :nana


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Every other round contains 12 (!!) yarn overs.
Those holes are going to make the fabric considerably more 'open'.
I can see going up a size for the cuffs, 
but I dont think it will be necessary for the lace pattern.
Especially if one is a loose knitter at all. 

I have a good start going here.
I am doing a different cuff altogether, because it is impossible for me not to.
Also, I am using size 1.5 needles and knitting all the yos through their back loops.

We will see how it comes out. :teehee:


----------



## Kris in MI

I can't start until Friday night. Because. . . well. . . everything in my stash I have earmarked for certain projects and I just couldn't bring myself to use any of those skeins, so I went yarn shopping at my LYS. But their sock yarn selection was a bit disappointing and pretty fall/winterish in colors--meaning nothing looked like a Spring sock KAL to me. So, I went online. And _might _have gone a little crazy ordering yarn. But it will all be on my doorstep by Friday, so I can choose an exact color then (because I _might_ have ordered several skeins of fingering yarn in at least 3 different colorways :facepalm: )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm still waiting for my yarns to come in.

If the pattern is calling for size 1 needles, I'll be casting on with 00, especially with the number of yarn overs.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I have yarn - but....I can always be talked into ordering more, it seems. :teehee:

I have a toe to finish on another project - and then I need to knit my Scarf Swap scarf and THEN I can start the KAL socks (with no guilt). 

GAM, I feel the same way you do about cuffs. :teehee: I almost always feel the need to stray from the pattern and do something a wee bit different. 

As you know, I am apparently a LOOSE knitter - (my knit stitches are tight, my purls are loose, and loose wins the day it seems) so I tend to be "right on" or even have to go down a needle. I am betting I will need to knit this on #1s.

*REMEMBER WHEN I WOULD NOT VOTE FOR A SOCK PATTERN KNIT ON US #1s!?!?!?*

because i was skeert?

I have come so far. :grin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

now only patterns with lots of purls freak me out. :grin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

and intarsia :yuck:


----------



## Skandi

Wind in Her Hair said:


> As you know, I am apparently a LOOSE knitter - (my knit stitches are tight, my purls are loose, and loose wins the day it seems)



I am the exact oposite.. knits are looser and purls tighter.. and the overall thing is slighty tight


----------



## hercsmama

You know, I have no idea how I knit. 
WIHH, those socks I sent you last year, how would you say they came out?
I mean, I know I felt they were good, but objectively speaking, loose or tight knitting....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

they fit PERFECTLY and I would say you are "tighter" knitter but NOT really what I would could "tight". Maybe you are "just right" because I am judging from such a "loose knitter" perspective, KWIM? :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I think SvenskaFlicka is a TIGHT knitter - just having watched her knit socks one night while we tipping back a few :buds:

and seeing how squnchy the tops of her ribbed socks come out. 

Mine NEVER look like that - with the tops squnchy and feet big ol potato looking deals.

My whole SOCK looks like a biggo potato looking deal. My ribbing NEVER looks that tight. See what I mean?

Kelsey's socks followed by some of my loosey goosey socks. See how my tops are always as loose as the feet?


----------



## BlueberryChick

I think of myself as a tight knitter, but my socks tend to look more like yours, WIHH. I'm sure my gauge is changing over time, because I am knitting socks with smaller needles these days. Right now, I'm working on a pair for me on 0's, for the first time ever.

And I got a shipping notice today for some lovely tonal pearl yarn that is going to somebody in Minnesota :whistlin:, once it gets turned into socks! I'm hoping it arrives before we leave for a camping trip this weekend. It sounds like perfect evening knitting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

WIHH,

It isn't quite fair to compare Kelsey's socks to those others though.
Hers have the ribbing ending where the foot begins.
Yours have "squnchy" (not a word, btw  ) RIBBING for the cuff too. 

If you weren't so opposed to purling, they would be more squnchy. Just saying.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Exactly GAM. Those socks I just finished have ribbing for the whole leg. It's my favorite pattern.  And I find a K2P2 ribbing is the squnchiest. 
I don't think I'm really a tight knitter. Usually I'm right on for gauge. 
:shrug:
I wound the yarn for Hercsmama's socks today! FlockSock in the Dragonfly color. It's so pretty!


----------



## Lythrum

I cast on today too. I went to visit my LYS (business has been slow and I'm trying to support her). I wanted a fairly solid color and there weren't a lot to choose from. I ended up getting one that I have in my stash but couldn't part with.  I'm not crazy about the needle setup in the pattern but figured I'd try it.


----------



## hercsmama

I'm using the Magic Loop, I do everything possible with it, lol.
I can use DP's, but why bother when this is soooooo much easier!

GAM, I think you may be right about doing the cuff on 2's, and switching back to a 1 for the pattern.:thumb:


----------



## hercsmama

I ripped back everything on #1 last night. I just was not happy with how the colors were pooling, with this pattern.
Being lace, this needs either a tonal, solid, or really long color changes, or you can't see the pattern properly. The yarn I was using just didn't cut it.
So to that end, GAM you lucky thing you, I have recast on with a skein I was saving for myself!
I'll post a pic later, but I think you are going to LOVE it!:sing:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

gone-a-milkin said:


> WIHH,
> 
> It isn't quite fair to compare Kelsey's socks to those others though.
> Hers have the ribbing ending where the foot begins.
> Yours have "squnchy" (not a word, btw  ) RIBBING for the cuff too.
> 
> If you weren't so opposed to purling, they would be more squnchy. Just saying.


hee hee

I do see what you mean. 

But what word _besides_ "squnchy" describes that particular squished/crunched up ribbing?


----------



## hercsmama

GAM, not my pic, but a good one of the colorway.










What do you think?


----------



## lexierowsell

Make me JEALOUS! Gorgeous.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oooh, pretty!!!


----------



## susang

Well yarn purchased yesrerday. I also bought new dp needles, when in nice big shop too many things call my name. I resisted well my wallet resisted :yuck:.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

I love that dragon fly color, Kelsey. Wow. 

I had to frog my first two rows of lace yesterday because I ended up with 61 stitches somehow. 

I have no idea how to start a new needle with a yarn over as the first stitch, so I had to move my stitches around to avoid that. Also so that I have knits at the beginning of each needle so I can keep from having ladders. 

This pattern is going to be a challenge for me, but a good pattern to learn on! I'm just using old practice yarn and not stressing myself out. LOL. 

I am DEFINITELY using lifelines after frogging yesterday. I couldn't get the lace pattern back on my needles, so had to go back to the ribbing and start over.


----------



## Skandi

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I love that dragon fly color, Kelsey. Wow.
> 
> I had to frog my first two rows of lace yesterday because I ended up with 61 stitches somehow.


I've been up to 61 several times.. I seem to keep forgetting to get rid of the slipped stitch.. but at leat I can correct that when I get to it next time round! Going fine.. so long as hubby STOPS interupting me, then I forget which line I was on. grrs


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The yarn came in today. I'll be working with 4 needles so 20-20-20 stitches. After the first round I placed a marker on needle 3, slipped the first 3 purl stitches from needle 1 to needle 3 (& from 2 to 1 & from 3 to 2). This way I start each needle with knit stitches. 

And away I go!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

I slipped mine like that too, Cyndi. So at least I know I did something right! LOL. 
I wondered if I could go down to 4 needles. I don't like working with 5. 
I think I will try that too. :thumb:

Skandi, I wonder if that's what I did too... I was trying to frog back to find my mistake but I never could find what went wrong. Next time I have 61 stitches I will check that first. 

Thanks for the tips! I've done sock patterns in worsted weight, but none that were lace work. It's HARD. LOL 

Oh, I've seen people say they like to knit their socks tightly. Is that for fit? Or stretch? Why would they purposely knit them tightly? Mine is tight, but probably from nerves working with those tiny needles. I just bet my second sock will not be the same size! LOL. I will (hopefully) be more relaxed by the time I hit the second sock.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I like tight knitted socks because the yarn doesn't rub and bunch in your shoe. My tighter knitted socks seems to last longer than ones with a looser knit.

I don't mind the YO as the first stitch, just be sure to pull that SK2PSSO tightly!! And if you forget to make that YO at the beginning of the needle, it's easy enough to pick it up on the next round.


----------



## Marchwind

KansasFarmGirl are you TINK'ING (knitting backwards, or unknotting) or are you pulling the socks off the needles and ripping (frogging) when you make a mistake? You may have an easier time to find where you made your mistake and also keeping all your stitches on the needles if you TINK rather than FROG your stitches. It's more time consuming but if you are doing these more as a learning thing it would teach you lots more.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

when knitting lace patterns, I like to use stitch markers to mark every repeat.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm just going to say:
I haven't started yet (casting on today) but I like to start my needles on purls if I can at all when knitting socks. I have no laddering then. 
Also, if I have a YO between two needles, I like it as the last stitch on a needle. 
I'm weird! (And you guys made me realize how weird I am! )


----------



## hercsmama

Well, apparently, I'm even weirder!
The whole yo as the first stitch doesn't phase me a bit. Just bring the yarn forward and yo, I don't understand why people have trouble with it.
But then again, I also have never had trouble with the whole yo before a purl either. Like I've said before, my brain just does not work like most peoples.:thumb:


----------



## lexierowsell

I am decidedly new at this.

I have, however, been making a ribbing cuff e.v.e.r.y.d.a.y. for a while. I have no issue with yo to purl as a first stitch either. I guess it's all "hard" and awkward for me still, hahaha


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Marchwind said:


> KansasFarmGirl are you TINK'ING (knitting backwards, or unknotting) or are you pulling the socks off the needles and ripping (frogging) when you make a mistake? You may have an easier time to find where you made your mistake and also keeping all your stitches on the needles if you TINK rather than FROG your stitches. It's more time consuming but if you are doing these more as a learning thing it would teach you lots more.


I started out tinking, carefully trying to find the point of my mistake, but then the yarn overs coming off my needles started confusing me and then I lost stitches somewhere and I was hoping to find the problem sooner than later, but did not... as I only had two rows done (LOL) I just took it off the needles and ripped back so I then I had to do another row of ribbing to get started again. 

LOL, it's fun to hear how everyone knits differently! 

I'm not a natural knitter and while I can follow the instructions on the video to accomplish the stitches, my brain has a hard time deciphering why I am doing it. I have a lot of "aha" moments even after 9 months of knitting. Like, I recently read I am basically putting loops inside of loops. "Aha!" You would think I coulda figured that out by now on my own...but no. LOL. 

I'm mechanical enough to do minor work on my car and do home repairs; I had a job in maintenance at an apartment complex, but knitting mechanics just go over my head. 

And I'm pretty clumsy, so the yo at the front of the needle confuses me and I don't trust it to stay there, not anchored to the needle as a loop is.

I lost sooo many stitches doing slippers on size 5 needles with worsted weight, I can just see myself with this project. I've already thought of quitting about 20 times and I'm only on round 2 of the lace pattern! LOL. I don't know how I will ever get TWO socks made on these tiny needles!!! But, it's just practice yarn, no sweat, and I really want the experience so I can move forward in my knitting. 

I really need to make that appointment with my eye doctor! New glasses would probably help! LOL


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> when knitting lace patterns, I like to use stitch markers to mark every repeat.


Good idea! :thumb: I'm gonna try that too!


----------



## susang

Since, I'm visiting my kids it's hard to knit a pattern I'm not familiar with, but I did get about an inch of ribbing done. Going good so far. I'm using 5 needles and trying 5" needles, so far I think I like them.
Today will be relaxing no family dinners just ds and ddil. I go weeks when the only people b I talk to might be pharmacist and grocery clerk besides hubby. Its a little overwhelming when I visit kids.


----------



## Skandi

KansasFarmgirl said:


> And I'm pretty clumsy, so the yo at the front of the needle confuses me and I don't trust it to stay there, not anchored to the needle as a loop is.


I'm a little confused, the instructions also say yarn to the front. but I just loop it round from the back, underneath and back over for the next stitch.. am I doing something wrong there? seems to work and make holes perfectly well. can't see how I could do the next stitch if it were at the front.

Oh and I don't like the Yo P1 combo.. having too loops on the needle annoys me, not hard but just annoying!


----------



## Marchwind

Skandi and KFG this might help. http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/yarn-over-english


----------



## susang

I had an aunt tell me don't think ahead, don't try to figure out how it will work just follow the instructions. I try to figure pattern out in my head if the pattern has no errors it works for me. When I make mistakes it's me counting wrong.:facepalm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I spent a good 5 hours in the truck today so I've turned the heel and starting on the foot.

10 hours of truck time tomorrow going to Punky's birthday party (I'll be driving some of the time), so I might just get to finish the first sock tomorrow.

It's not that I'm a fast knitter ... I just have a lot of time to knit!

Ahhh, I love retirement!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just got through three repeats of the lace pattern. This sock goes fast!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

I got thru one round of the lace pattern this afternoon. LOL. 

But... I practiced the pattern on #8's and worsted weight tonight and I feel much more confident now. I'm doing yo's as the first stitch and it wasn't that bad. 

I'm going to do about 2-3 more rounds of the lace pattern with the larger needles / yarn tomorrow and then try again on the small needles. 

I did notice on the small needles my knitting is loosening up. Nerves are settling. I could hardly get my first lifeline in the stitches were so tight on the needles, the second lifeline was much easier!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! I knew you could do it! :bouncy:


----------



## Skandi

Marchwind said:


> Skandi and KFG this might help. http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/yarn-over-english


That's what I do.. EXCEPT it looks totaly different as I don't knit that way at all lol. my needle moves not the yarn, yarn is held in the left hand. 

I knew there were two (or more) ways of knitting, but never actually seen a video of someone doing it that way, seems so much more work! I know that's why one of my british friends thinks mine is wierd.. as she does it that way and I do it the other! (however the Danes here do it the same way as me, so at least I seem normal here!)


----------



## Marchwind

Susang your aunt gives the same advice many of us do. Don't over think it, just do it. Socks are a great leap of faith, especially when you turn the heel. So follow your aunts advise don't think just do. If you read ahead it will only confuse you until know what to do, it won't make sense.

Skandi there are probably as many ways to knit as there are knitters. There is no right or wrong way as long as you get the end product you want. I believe on that website, www.knittinghelp.com has videos of a few different types of knitting. Many English people I know hold their working needle like a pencil, I'm a thrower, then there are pickers, and all those have different names . But as I said it doesn't matter as long as you get what you want and are happy with it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I have some crocheters that hold their hooks like pencils. They want to learn knitting so much but holding the needles feel so awkward to them. I need to check out the knitting help videos again for videos where the needle is held like a pencil ...


----------



## Marchwind

MLF I don't know they have that one on there. Here is a video that shows it. http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I agree Skandi. Throwing looks like so much work! I can throw if I'm helping a thrower with something, but I don't like it! 
Picking and throwing are also known as Continental and English, respectively.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Perfect! Thanks Marchie!! I'll share this video with the young soon-to-be knitter!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

We've been camping in Mt Pleasant this weekend (near Charleston, SC), but my older daughter is at home and she said the yarn for the swap arrived, special delivery, on Saturday.

My daughter is sort of dating the son of our local post mistress. "Sort of" because they met just before he had to return to his military post. They are keeping in touch by email. 

Anyway, he sent flowers and his mom delivered them to the library where DD works and brought my package at the same time--she's so sweet!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

One sock finished


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I don't even plan to start these socks until next weekend after I finish the Scarf Swap scarf!


----------



## hercsmama

Turned the heel on the first one this morning!:thumb:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

I just got thru two rounds of the lace pattern. _Whew!_ LOL. 

I can only do one round a day and then I gotta go to something else. But I still have 60 stitches on my needles with no fudging, so I am hoping I have done a good job of it. 

I was excited to see this pattern had the chart for the lace and I can actually follow it much easier than the written instructions. It's a really easy chart and I've been wanting to learn to knit from charts. I started to "see" the pattern with the written instructions, but the chart really popped it out for me. 

So it's a win, win pattern for me. I'm enjoying the lace pattern even tho I find it hard and nerve wracking. It's the accomplishment that feels so good! I'm glad we are doing this pattern. :happy:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I don't even plan to start these socks until next weekend after I finish the Scarf Swap scarf!


I have the yarn for your socks! :bouncy: It's a tonal pearl grey; does that sound okay? I think it will work well with the pattern, but feel free to let me know if you prefer something else.

I plan to spend a little more time on a sweater KAL in the next week, but I don't think I can resist casting on the Rosamond socks for very long.:knitting:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Turned the heel on the first sock tonight!


----------



## Lythrum

I cast on and started on the ribbing, but I left it at work over the weekend so there hasn't been any progress beyond that. I'm hoping to get started on the lace today.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Oh, BlueberryChick - pearl gray sounds PERFECT! :nanner: :bouncy: :dance:


----------



## lexierowsell

Ok. I need to say what we're all thinking...

WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS!?!?!!??!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

My iPad keeps giving me an upload fail message when I try to add a photo. I'll try again later.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Yay! It worked on the iPhone. Here's the yarn:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

squeeee!!!!! that's beautiful! I am so excited!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Okay ... just a sneak peek











Oh! I love the color of that yarn BbC!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

pretty!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's the progress here:


----------



## lexierowsell

BlueberryChick said:


> My iPad keeps giving me an upload fail message when I try to add a photo. I'll try again later.



When the update came out for the app it's changed some silly things (hope they fix some of them...)

Choose "As attachment" and it'll work again.


----------



## lexierowsell

Weeeee! Thanks for all the pics!! LOVE that grey!


----------



## Kris in MI

I finally cast on last night. . . yarn arrived on time but I had a busier weekend than planned. I have the first cuff finished.

BBC, here's a sneak peek of what color your socks are going to be


----------



## BlueberryChick

How pretty, Kris! Love the color.


----------



## hercsmama

:sing: Kelsey!!!
I love it!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Since everyone is sharing, here you go GAM.
Hope you like them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Even though the pattern isn't written this way, I recommend that the first stitch of the heel flap is slipped for ease of pick up of gusset stitches.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Even though the pattern isn't written this way, I recommend that the first stitch of the heel flap is slipped for ease of pick up of gusset stitches.


Thank you for that tip, MLF. 

Everyone has such beautiful colors! I love them all. Can't wait to see all the finished socks!


----------



## Skandi

Well I got round the heel and down onto the foot today








My camera loaths red, so I was moving round the house trying to find a light enough place to take the photo, if I use the flash it's just a solid red oblong.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful work everyone! Love all the colors. I'm noticing this lace pattern looks sort of like those dragon scales.


----------



## susang

Two more rows and I start heel. So far it has been fun.


----------



## Jacki

Love the color!

I am doing both socks on circular needles, and have three more rounds 'til the heel.

Jacki


----------



## susang

Jacki, I wanted to try circular both socks at the same time but I'm a chicken. Too many distractions while I'm visiting kids.
Going home on Friday, I'll be glad to get home.


----------



## Jacki

The big trick with using circulars is to use different colors or lengths of circular needles. If you use identical needles, it is too easy to get the needles confused. I also use colored stitch markers to indicate the beginning and end of the rounds. For example, I am using a green marker on the between the first and second stitch, and a red marker between the second to last and last stitch.

The other thing I have found helpful, is to do several rounds on double point needles, then continue with the circulars. With this pattern, I did the cuffs on DP's and the body on circulars.

Jacki


----------



## BlueberryChick

Four pattern repeats done!


----------



## Jacki

Finally got pictures.
Jacki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

BbC ... the pattern stands out so well!

Jacki, I was going to ask you not to post pics because I love surprises! But I'm so glad you did! I'm loving the purple colorway and I love how the colors don't match up!! Looks like something I would knit for myself! Sweet!!!

I could never get the hang of knitting socks on circs. I can breeze along on DPNs but having to move the circs around just breaks my mojo.

Another thing I did with the socks I knit ... when I got to the set up for the heel flap, I moved the last stitch of row 8, needle 1 on to to instep needles then knitted row 1 across the instep until the last purl of the 3rd repeat (31 stitches), then knit across the heel. I started the heel flap pattern with the next row on the wrong side. I ended up with 31 rows of heel flap.

I did this so that when I picked up the gusset stiches, I would be on the 2nd row of the instep pattern (all knits with 4 purls) so on subsequent rounds, I would be decreasing on odd rows of the pattern. Odd rows = decrease of the gusset & pattern. Even rows = even SS on gusset and knitting (with 4 purls) on instep.


----------



## Skandi

Sock one done.. now onto number two.


----------



## Kris in MI

Six pattern repeats done


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> Six pattern repeats done



Yay! Me too!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BlueberryChick- the yarn is REALLY great for this pattern and really shows it off so nicely! SQUEEEEE!!!!!

:bouncy::dance: :nanner:

they are so beautiful and so girly!!!!&#9829;

Everyone is just sailing along so nicely! I can't wait to get started!!!!

(still plugging away at the scarf for the scarf swap!)


----------



## Marchwind

Love those purple socks, of course . 

MLF those sock look so nice, that green is wonderful. 

BbC that yarn does show the pattern well.

Skandi we need a photo!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

QUESTION: When you do a "slip" stitch - do you slip knitwise or purlwise?


i was always told to slip PURLWISE (tip to tip) UNLESS instructed otherwise. 

Doing a knitwise slip stitch makes a longer, looser slip stitch and changes the outcome. 

Whatdya think? 

knitwise or purlwise?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Purlwise is what I did. 
It is up to you though, and either way will look fine.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I do knit wise for the slip-knit-slip-knit of heel flaps unless the patterns says to do so purl wise. *shrug*


----------



## Kris in MI

I always slip purlwise unless the pattern specifically says 'slip knitwise' or 'slip as if to knit'. :shrug:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I also slip purlwise, unless instructed to slip knitwise.


----------



## Lythrum

Those socks are beautiful Cyndi! I like everyone's colors too. I am annoyed because I have been losing a lot of knitting time to the weather. My primary knitting is done at lunchtime at work. Since we have been having so much ice and snow school keeps getting delayed or cancelled and I have to either work through lunch to make up for lost time or I am at home (where I rarely have time to knit). Tomorrow looks like the last school delay and I am hoping that things get back to normal. I did get the ribbing done and halfway through the first lace pattern and I confess that I had been worried but I like the pattern.  I don't like having such long breaks on a project because it disrupts the knitting mojo. :shrug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished my first sock the day before yesterday. Hercsmama may have already held her first sock, lol.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you two got together to play, SvenskaFlicka and hercsmama.  

I just did 8 repeats of the the leg pattern and started the heel of sock #1. 

I am enjoying the pattern and am looking forward to getting back to knitting after dinner this evening. 

I can't knit socks during lunch as I am constantly getting interrupted by delivery men, phone calls, and drop-ins. 
But when I get home, have my supper, and sit in my easy chair - nothing is gonna stop me! :nanner:


----------



## Kris in MI

Got the leg and heel done on sock #1; am 1 1/2 pattern repeats into the foot now.

I love how quickly this knits up.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

this pattern is so pretty in so many colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Confession time, as mine was the pattern chosen.

I have been wanting to make these for quite some time. About, oh maybe a year ago, maybe not quite that long, WIHH posted it on here as something she wanted to make. I fell in love with these. But, haven't had the time, or motivation, to get them on my needles.
So when this years KAL came up, I figured it was a good time to get them "out there", so to speak.
So a huge Thanks to WIHH for posting these, whenever it was, lol!:happy2:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> Got the leg and heel done on sock #1; am 1 1/2 pattern repeats into the foot now.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how quickly this knits up.



I love it!!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

I have gotten three pattern repeats done on the foot. I'm where I'm past the decrease rows and just knitting for the length for the foot. 

I cast on the day the pattern was decided. Still on my first sock, I'm pretty slow. At first I could only do one pattern round a day cuz I couldn't take the stress of it. LOL. Felt like I had been in the boxing ring getting walloped on. 

I am enjoying knitting this sock for the challenge and to get more experience because I'm tired of the simple patterns I've been doing. I want to work more with lace patterns and cable patterns so this was a great sock to do! Can't say mine doesn't have some issues, but it looks okay...


----------



## hercsmama

KansasFarmgirl, pictures are required!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Awww, thanks, Hercsmama :kiss: - I am so glad everyone is enjoying these socks - I sure am. 

And I do so appreciate all of YOU drawing my attention to some wonderful patterns I would have otherwise missed. :grouphug: :nanner:

Last evening, I was pretty well bushed after a MONDAY" of epic proportions. Argh. 
(That mythical thing called "retirement", you never looked so beautiful.)

As a result, I only got a little bit knitted last night before konking out. 

I looked up a chart that dissects the parts of socks for better fit- and since my socks always end up a little too big, too long in the foot, etc, I decided to try and do these right and make some changes for susang's tiny little 6.5 foot. 

I managed to get the heel flap done - but because this is for a woman's size 6.5 - instead of 30 rows, my gauge had me knit 21 rows for a shorter heel flap of 2 1/8" instead of my usual 2 1/4". So I didn't pick up 15 stitches - just 11 which changed the total stitch count and the number of reduction rounds. So I had some figgerin' to do.  

Here is the chart for modifications. I found it helpful. 

http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html

KansasFarmGirl, just try and relax and enjoy the process.  

I actually used to go to bed with "chest pain" from tensing up my chest wall muscles trying so hard to knit nice tight stitches and follow a patterns so intensely. Thankfully, I got over that - but for a couple of the early years, I was pretty sure I was having a heart attack when I finally relaxed and went to bed - the muscles were so sore from being "taut" whilst I knitted. :teehee:


----------



## Skandi

Not even started sock two yet, we had a couple of trailors of wood delivered so been splitting and stacking that ready for next year. three more trailers coming, so hoping I can get some more done on the sock soon.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

LOL, WIHH, I know what you're saying. 

I have never used such teeny tiny needles! And only my second lace pattern! When I started the pattern part, I was literally sweating. With my blood pressure going up, I was also having hot flashes. (yep, in my 50's and have had hot flashes since 1999.) I felt like I went thru the wringer each day after I did one set of pattern! 

Now after doing it over and over and over, the biggest problem I have is my memory. LOL. Seems I can only remember about 5 stitches of the pattern at a time. That chart is so much handier than having to read the written directions! 

Today was a horrible day of knitting. Luckily I had a lifeline only a few rows back from my fiasco. I'm now back to where I was before I spent my lunch hour knitting! Thank goodness I still have 60 stitches and hopefully all in the right place! 

I'm almost afraid to touch it tonight. But maybe a little drink will settle my nerves. LOL. 

I do find tho, like you said, I have a hard time relaxing while I knit. It's not that I'm afraid of making a mistake, I'm not sure what my problem is. I've made so many mistakes that I am actually fairly good at fixing them. I used to just fudge things, but now I am finding I can decipher my knitting and find the mistakes better than when I first started. 

I used to be so tense that I had tendonitis in my left shoulder! It hurt so bad I couldn't even raise my left arm up at all. I actually talked to my doctor about it. Now it barely bothers me, but I am hoping someday that it will go away completely. I almost thought I was going to have to give up knitting in order to be able to shave my underarm! LOL.


----------



## Lythrum

I have to say that I like this pattern more than other lace socks that I have knitted (Spring Forward comes to mind). The only row I seem to have problems messing up my stitch count on is #1, so I make sure to be extra careful for that one. I wasn't too happy with the four needles holding the stitches at first, but it does help to keep track of my stitch count.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I almost thought I was going to have to give up knitting in order to be able to shave my underarm! LOL.


HA! (I just snorted coffee out my nose and all over the keyboard!) :rotfl: :hysterical:
With my shoulder issues, I was considering just dyeing my pits fuschia or teal or purple or something to make them more interesting!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> HA! (I just snorted coffee out my nose and all over the keyboard!) :rotfl: :hysterical:
> With my shoulder issues, I was considering just dyeing my pits fuschia or teal or purple or something to make them more interesting!


Well, if your armpits aren't fuschia or purple, that means there is hope for me! :happy2:

The funny thing is, while my body is tense, my knitting is not tight. I usually have to go down two needle sizes to get correct gauge! Especially if I am knitting continental. 

I am now into the home stretch on my first sock. Probably today I will complete it! :nanner:


----------



## Skandi

Cast on and got the first pattern repeat done on the second one. Really enjoying that I don't have to look at the blasted pattern now. I've memorised the lace bit, just have to remember to stop when I get to the heel, that I will have to look at the pattern for, these are only my second pair of socks!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I always "copy" the chart, then "paste" it into a Word document and make it BIGGER!.  (because I am old) :teehee:


----------



## lexierowsell

Skandi- I was wondering if I could do this as a next sock! How is it, as a new sock knitter?


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Skandi said:


> Cast on and got the first pattern repeat done on the second one. Really enjoying that I don't have to look at the blasted pattern now. I've memorised the lace bit, just have to remember to stop when I get to the heel, that I will have to look at the pattern for, these are only my second pair of socks!


LOL, Skandi, I remember my younger days, back when my memory used to serve me well... 

Now I rely heavily on posty notes, hastily sent emails to myself at 2 am when something hits me, and my iphone alerts. Oh, and just doing something before I forget it in the next two seconds! 

Well, I finally finished my first rosamond sock! I used some cheap scratchy old yarn I bought back in 1993 when I first started to try to knit. It split a lot and looks kinda bad, but this is just practice for me. No sense in ruining a good skein of yarn! 

In general I don't see any huge mistakes in the pattern, so I am happy! :happy2: At one point I pulled back to my lifeline and then forgot to start the pattern over! I picked up in the middle where I was before I frogged it, but luckily I had to pull it out again (Ha! :hair) and *somehow* I remembered to start back with the pattern from the beginning. 

I might buy some real sock yarn that will keep its shape now that I know I can do it and actually make a pair of wearable socks! :happy:But first I need a vacation...


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful KFG even if it is in some cheap scratchy yarn from '93 

BTW, I'm glad im not the only one who relies on sticky notes and emails to myself


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

those are just lovely, KansasFarmGirl!

very inspiring

(that is a short little gusset on these socks, isn't it? )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gorgeous, Kansas! The pattern shows well with that yarn


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> those are just lovely, KansasFarmGirl!
> 
> very inspiring
> 
> (that is a short little gusset on these socks, isn't it? )


 
Thank you everyone! I feel like I actually accomplished something. I do have some big holes for yarn overs and minor mistakes... but I'm off to the rodeo now! :hobbyhors 

WIHH, I'm not sure where the gusset is! LOL. Some patterns I worked mentioned a gusset, but this one didn't? I know the cuff, leg, heel flap, instep, foot, toe, and turn the heel parts, but not the gusset... Hmmm. 

Better go look it up! 

LOL, Marchwind, I'm sure glad technology came along when my memory deserted me. I don't know what I would do otherwise!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

it's the triangular-shaped part that joins the heel flap to the foot.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> it's the triangular-shaped part that joins the heel flap to the foot.


Oh! Got it! Thank you! 

I've done some easy slipper patterns like beginner socks and they mentioned the gusset. I was just concentrating so hard on getting it right, that I didn't pay attention to how to thing was going together. 

I just watched a video on the anatomy of a sock. How interesting! Here I've been making them and my brain never comprehended how it was all going together. I've probably made about 8 of those easy peasy things. 

I knew I picked up stitches, never noticed I ended up with a ton of them or that my decreases brought me back to the same number of stitches that I cast on. Never thought about how I ended up out of the round when I did the flap and had to get back into it to make the tube for the rest of the sock... that's why I have to pick up those stitches! 

That Knitting for Dummies book was definitely made for me! I am not a natural at this stuff. 

I'm glad you mentioned the short gusset, WIHH, cuz I just learned a ton of knitting knowledge in one little video because of it. :happy2: Now I am in awe of socks!


----------



## Marchwind

KFG can you post a link to the video do maybe others can learn too. I know we had several people following long but didn't feel accomplished enough to participate in the swap portion (silly people it about community not a competition about who makes the best socks ).


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Marchwind said:


> KFG can you post a link to the video do maybe others can learn too. I know we had several people following long but didn't feel accomplished enough to participate in the swap portion (silly people it about community not a competition about who makes the best socks ).


I'm one of those silly people! I just didn't think I would make a good enough sock for someone else's foot besides mine. LOL 

Here's the video. I found it very helpful they way she presented it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwF1-WGlOz0[/ame]


----------



## Skandi

KansasFarmgirl said:


> LOL, Skandi, I remember my younger days, back when my memory used to serve me well...


My memory might be fine but yours looks so much neater!



lexierowsell said:


> Skandi- I was wondering if I could do this as a next sock! How is it, as a new sock knitter?


It's fine for me, but I have done lace before and plenty on dpn's it was just the heel that I had to learn, and this one does it the same as silvers class, which is what I did the first pair on. I did change this to be 4 needles not 5, but that is purely becasue I have lost one of this set.. oops. in general I am not finding it hard, well not once I got past the first few pattern repeats, THEY were undone many times!


----------



## susang

Well, I'm in sock two. I voted for this pattern I love it. I would never have done it on my own and I will do it again. Everyone's pictures are so inspiring.


----------



## Marchwind

Lexi you don't seem to have a problem anything you try to tackle. I say try it, we are here to help you if you need it. Go for it girl, don't set boundaries for yourself :hobbyhors


----------



## lexierowsell

Oh Marchie <3 

Thanks for believing in me, it means a lot.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lexie, you'll have no problem with this sock now that you know the 'magic of the heel'. The rest is just knitting a pattern in the round. This is a great pattern to do.


----------



## Lythrum

I agree that it is easy for a lace pattern and it doesnt have any complicated stitches. The other thing I like about it is that it is in distinct groups of 10, with the even rounds being K9, P1, and I've been counting all of my knit stitches to make sure I have 9. So if I don't I know it that round and can fix it, rather than being on the next lace pattern row before I figure it out. If that makes any sense. It hasn't been nearly as fussy as some other lace patterns I have knit.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Finished sock #1!!!!!!


----------



## Kris in MI

I also finished sock #1 today, woot! Decided to wait until tomorrow to cast on sock#2.


----------



## Jacki

Just have to Kitchener the toes, weave in ends, and I am done. Not good colors for me, but still beautiful.

Jacki


----------



## Jacki

DONE

Jacki


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

*So *pretty, Jacki. I LOVE the color!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

cast on #2 last night and 2 repeats to boot!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I feel so far behind! I turned the heel on the first sock today and just picked up stitches for the gusset. Hopefully I will move faster this week since I finished my sweater for another KAL.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm halfway down the second cuff!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I love them, Jacki!!!

When are we all suppose to send? I don't want to send too early


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think you can send then whenever you like. But I think by the end of March at latest.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Yesterday was a good knitting day - on Sock #2, I got the whole leg done and the heel flap and the heel cup, too! 

This evening after work, I hope to get rolling on the gusset and foot! This pattern is pretty amazingly fast considering how nice the results are!

Cyndi, you are always the first one done! Show off! :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm probably the only one that doesn't have a life outside the farm and can sit and knit for 12 hours if I want .... 
.
.
.
.
ahhh, life is Good!


Besides, Jacki is finished also ... :nana:


----------



## Lythrum

I turned the heel and am on my way down the foot on sock #1. I was hoping that last week's bad weather would be the end for us but looks like it will be bad at the end of this week too. Booo! When I get a chance to work on it the progress is amazingly fast, as others have said.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm on the foot of sock #1 also, Lythrum. I have a custom project bag order that I hope to finish today and after that these socks can have my full crafting attention.

Our weather has been pretty crazy, although not icy. It was rainy and barely into the 40's Sunday, 60's yesterday, 50's today, up to 80 tomorrow and back to 40's by Friday. Such a roller coaster!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I managed to finish the gusset last evening despite everything plotting against me : and I started the first repeat for the foot.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got the heel turned and the gusset done and finished the first repeat for the foot! Making progress!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

is it me or is this just a tiny little short gusset?!?!!? Usually gussets take forever for me but this one is super quick.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I dunno. It seems right to me.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> is it me or is this just a tiny little short gusset?!?!!? Usually gussets take forever for me but this one is super quick.


It seemed quick to me too.

I'm getting close to the toe on sock #1!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Finished sock #1 and have done the cuff and one pattern repeat of sock #2!


----------



## hercsmama

Chugging along on #2!
I'll be turning the heel this afternoon, sometime. :happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am one patten repeat away from the toe on sock number 2!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wind in Her Hair said:


> is it me or is this just a tiny little short gusset?!?!!? Usually gussets take forever for me but this one is super quick.


Didn't you make a shorter heel flap & picked up fewer gusset stitches??

so, um, yeah ... it was super quick for you! 

Here have some


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

:facepalm:

Cyndi - you are right. Sometimes I am so :doh:

I only picked up 11 along the side (instead of 15 and then I always used to add an extra stitch at that join) for a shorter heel flap so of COURSE my gusset takes fewer rows to reduce. :facepalm: :doh:

I definitely need more  and more :zzz:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I picked up 15 stitches for the gusset and it still seemed fast to me. Maybe it's just such a fun pattern that it flew off the needles!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I picked up 16 and it went fast.


----------



## hercsmama

Susan, I'm not gonna say a word, but you know what I'm remembering! ROFLMAO!!!!!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama said:


> Susan, I'm not gonna say a word, but you know what I'm remembering! ROFLMAO!!!!!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


 I know. I know. I know. :facepalm: :doh: :grin:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm ready to start the heel on sock #2, hopefully after getting the children to bed and making a cup of tea.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm: :doh:

I am knitting Sock #2 and as I finished the LAST repeat and made ready to start the toe on sock #2- guess what?

I realize that I added a repeat on the leg of sock #1 and I had *FORGOTTEN *to add one for sock #2!!!!!!! 

so ...

:sob: :sob: :sob:

I had to tear back the entire foot, the gusset, the heel turn and the heel :sob::sob::sob:

and then I added the extra repeat to the leg....

and got back to work. :grin:

I know that may sound like torture to some, (Cabin Fever looked like he thought I might go "cuckoo-for-cocoa-puffs" on him, but I am alright.) 

I love this pattern, it is fast and easy and surprisingly not that hard to "get back to" after you had to tear it all out. 

I am okay, don't worry. I still some of my hair left and I am medicating with chocolate. I'll be fine.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished both socks! 
Thank heavens. I need to knit new slippers!


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, if it makes you feel any better, I had just finished turning the heel on #2, when I realized something was "off". Sure as heck, I dropped a stitch, way back in the first row of the heel flap. Frogged it out and picked it up.

Keith just sat there looking at me like he thought I was going to go all "White Girl" crazy on him as well.
Nah, it is what it is. Just gives me more knitting time is all!LOL!:happy2:


----------



## susang

I'm glad it isn't just me have knit, unknit, picked up dropped stitches and about started over. I love the pattern I would do it again.
Can someone explain why we need the purl stitch beginning of needle two? For some reason this one stitch is a pain in the wazoo.:happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It frames the lace pattern. That's why the purl is there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

susang, just put it as the last stitch of needle 1 ... (and don't forget you did that when you get to the heel!)


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm past the gusset and headed for the toe on sock #2!!


----------



## Kris in MI

I'm so slow this week. Halfway through the fourth pattern repeat on the leg of sock #2. . . this is after losing my place (?!? had no problem with this on the first sock) pretty much every other row last night and having to go back and unknit to where I switched from odd row to even row sometimes on needle two, sometimes on needle three. So I set it down and walked away; trying again tonight for better progress.


----------



## PKBoo

I'm late to the game, but I'm going to do this!

I spun yarn for it (saga on current project thread) but I also went to the LYS today cuz I could only find 3 size 1 needles and only 1 size 2. Who knows where they got to 

Here's what I came home with:








I'm so into "eggplant" right now! Anyway it's sport weight, not fingering - do I need to go up or down a needle size?? I got 0,1, and 2s so hopefully I'll be set. 

I don't know why I can't wrap my head around the needle size and yarn weight


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

WIHH, how many bags of M&M's did that extra pattern repeat mistake cost you? LOL. 

You were onto the backstretch and ready to soon cross the wire and parade around in the circle, admiring your FINISHED project. Done early too!!! 

I would not have recovered as gracefully as you. I think I'da been reaching for something stronger than chocolate. :happy2:



PKBoo, I LOVE the color!!!


----------



## Skandi

Just hit the heel turn on sock two, got a couple of days alone this weekend, just me and the dogs, so might even be able to get it finished. This one is taking longer, even though the actual knitting is going faster, I just seem to have less time!


----------



## hercsmama

PKBoo, just go with the size on the pattern. I notice your yarn says "Sock" on the label, you should be just fine following the regular size.
If for some reason it seems to dense, go ahead and go up a needle size.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Kris in MI said:


> I'm so slow this week. Halfway through the fourth pattern repeat on the leg of sock #2. . . this is after losing my place (?!? had no problem with this on the first sock) pretty much every other row last night and having to go back and unknit to where I switched from odd row to even row sometimes on needle two, sometimes on needle three. So I set it down and walked away; trying again tonight for better progress.


 That sounds like something I would do! 

I read somewhere about using a sheet protector and a dry erase pen to keep track of your chart (you can use it over and over and keep your pattern copy clean). So I did that and I didn't have as much trouble keeping track of where I am. 

I love reading the tips of knitters who have come before me! LOL 
Such smart gals!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I use a sheet protector- a thin, clear plastic sleeve that I slip the pattern in. Then I tear off a short piece of blue "painter's tape" and lay it above the line on the chart I am knitting. As I complete a round, I eat an M&M :teehee: and then move the tape up to the next line. 

If I have to stop before completing the 8 round repeat, then I lay the tape kattywampus across the NEXT line I will be knitting NEXT. 

So far, so good. 

After ripping it all out, I finally got going again yesterday and just have 4 repeats and the toe to complete.  I am in the home stretch...again.  

KansasCityGirl,thank you for feeling my pain! I not only went through M&Ms but broke out the Rolos, the Almond Kisses, and finished off some of the Brookside Pomegranate chocolates. It was THAT kind of day yesterday. (And wine. I had wine. )

OH! I saw my orthopaedic surgeon on Wednesday and he told me my shoulder xrays were "beautiful"  and then told me it was evident that I need surgery on both shoulders. Torn rotator cuffs in both shoulders, calcium deposits on both acetabulums,yeah, "beautiful".  

I have to decide when I want to schedule surgeries (and six weeks in a sling- per each) :shocked: and in the meantime, steroid injections are the routine. So, I had my first one on the worst shoulder on Wednesday and it is finally beginning to take effect. Last night was the best night of "unmedicated sleep" I have had in almost a year! :bouncy: :nanner: :dance:

but...surgeries...yikes.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, WIHH, surgery? Yuck. But it's good that the steroid injection is helping for now.

I just finished sock #2!! Now I get to plot some extra goodies to include...


----------



## Marchwind

Sorry about your news WIHH  but it will be so much better once it's done. Just make sure you do your therapy. I can't do steroids, at least not injections of topical. I have a steroid eye drop after my laser surgery the other day. I'm just hoping it doesn't effect me like most steroids for :hair. I bet you will still be able to knit and spin even in a sling. Might be the perfect time to practice your long draw.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yesterday was kind of a tough one as I was trying to help Autumn "from a distance" with her MIL's funeral services, choosing music, etc. 

Poor Noah.

He told Autumn that when people ask him how his mother died, he was going to tell them "She died of a broken heart."


----------



## susang

I'm on the toe of #2 yeah. 
Hubby asked me yesterday where the person I'm knitting for lived, I said I think VA. Today I look and Jacki, Oregon. Color me crazy, I lookdde at yarns with color names like Sauvie Island, Pearl... to give a taste of PNW. Now I have to be sneaky and find out what things she likes, since Oregon Blueberry Jam won't be real novel.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

did I mention that I finished Sock #2 last night and the socks are washed and are drying? :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

When do we ship these out?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Whenever you want to ship them!


----------



## PKBoo

Have 6 repeats done - love this pattern! 

Has anyone made the legs a little shorter than the 8 repeats? I've got fat legs and usually make my socks shorter. I'm thinking of starting the heel after 6 repeats. Whatdayathink?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

you sure can - there are no rules. I have, erh, ahem - "not skinny" :teehee: calves so I do the opposite and ADD repeats to make my socks a little longer so they go up and don't scrunch around my ankles. :shrug: Those look great, by the way!


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Whenever you want to ship them!


Yippee! :bouncy: WIHH's box is ready to go!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

PKBoo, that is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Kris in MI

Somehow my brain just could not keep track of the pattern on sock #2 all weekend. I can't tell you how many times I started the next row on needle 2 or 3 instead of finishing the row I was on, then starting next row on needle 1. :hair:hair Not like I read the wrong row in the pattern; I just apparently kept forgetting what needle I was on at the moment. I'll just contribute it to the stress of my housemates lately.

Good news is that I always caught my mistake before too long, and the maximum I had to unknit was only 2 rows at any one time. Back on track, leg is finished and I'm ready to start the heel.

BBC, I promise these socks will match each other, and you won't look funny while wearing them. :teehee:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> BBC, I promise these socks will match each other, and you won't look funny while wearing them. :teehee:


I'm not worried a bit! Although whether or not I look funny has nothing to do with the socks.:teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

All packaged up waiting for a mailing address ....


----------



## Marchwind

Eggplant has to be my all time favorite specific color. Funny how it can be very hard to find too.


----------



## PKBoo

I'm on an eggplant splurge now Marchie - love it!

I've got a question about the heel. I've always knit them slipped every other stitch and it makes the heel seem stronger because of the extra strand of yarn there. 

I just finished the heel and it's stockinet stitch only. Is it going to be strong enough? 

I'm a little concerned...


----------



## PKBoo

I'm going to whine again a little more....

How do you pick up the stitches along the heel flap? I've always (not that I've made all THAT many pairs...) slipped the first stitch, so they were easy(ier) to pick up.

This edge is the whole knit 2/purl - knit edging, so how do you pick up the stitches? When I tried, they seemed to bunch up, and they were not smooth stitches like usual...

I just put it down, and I'm going to bed. I'll try again tomorrow. Am I making more of this than it is?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

So I just knit this heel like normal. Slipped every other knit, slipped the edge stitches, etc. 
For your sanity you may want to do the same.


----------



## Skandi

I probably did something wrong, but I found this heel much easier to pick up than the slipped one. I've got three pattern repeats and the toes to do on sock 2, but first I have a greenhouse roof to put back on.. ---- wind.


----------



## Marchwind

PKBoo you can do whatever heel you like. I think it doesn't matter as long as you have the heel cup and your number come out right. I like the slip on, knit one too. As for picking up stitches, I use a crochet hook.

If you aren't happy with how it is looking rip the heel back and to it the way you like.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

PKBoo- that "slipped stitch heel" (eye of partridge - whatever you want to call it) gives you a very cushioned heel - some folks don't want a thick heel :shrug: and this pattern seems to want to produce a much smoother, sleeker, "dress sock" kind of heel with no extra padding.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I always sl 1, P1 then knit back across ... I always slip the first stitch regardless of what the pattern tells me to do. I also use a crochet hook when picking up stitches for the gusset.


----------



## PKBoo

I frogged the heel flap!! That's a first for me - I've never actually frogged, then picked up the stitches. 30 rows was just to much to tink 

I should have gone with my gut, and done what I've done before. Next time I'll know to ask first. Back to knitting - I'm happy about this!


----------



## hercsmama

I got all finished up at the Dr.s office yesterday!
Now to pick out some goodies to add to the box!:nanner:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lythrum's was delivered today! I wish I could be there when she opens her package....


----------



## Kris in MI

I made it past the heel on sock #2. Woo hoo, the end is in sight! Only 48 more rows to go (based on my notes from making sock #1). :nanner:


----------



## Lythrum

I got my lovely, wonderful, awesome package in the mail from Cyndi today,woot! I opened it up to find not one, but two pairs of socks!! Thank you so much for the lovely gifts, they are wonderful. My little one laid claim to the soap bar, she has a soap fetish. As long as it makes her happy to take a bath I am happy! We had to sample the chocolate too and it is yummy. The felted wool is so beautiful. I was so lucky to have you knitting for me, thank you so much! What was the pattern of the second pair of socks?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm sooo glad you like them!! 

The other sock is the Nanner pattern. A very quick knit!

The felted scarf is merino & silk.


----------



## Lythrum

The scarf is really pretty, it reminds me of the night sky.


----------



## Skandi

Andddd.. I'm done, all ends in finished! so....:bored:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I got my beautiful socks!!!!

They are WONDERFUL- they may well be the most feminine thing I own- so lacy and lovely. Thank you, BlueberryChick!

My socks arrived in a lovely green box and nestled inside were some wonderful additional goodies. :kiss:

There was a BEAUTIFUL, leaf-covered zippered project bag with a wrist strap for easy carrying, a bar of delicious smelling soap, some "stitch markers" (the edible kind) and of course, my wonderful socks.

Thank you, BlueberryChick- each time I slip on these lovely socks, I will think of you! Thank you!

Excuse the bad photos- my camera is on its last leg.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm so glad you like your socks! I enjoyed every minute of making them for you. 

The soap came from the gallery where we have our monthly fiber arts get together. It's part art gallery and part fiber shop, with sculpture, paintings as well as yarn, spinning fiber and other handmade lovelies (including soap).

I hope you will enjoy it all!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

photos do not do that lovely, light pearly gray justice. They are just beautiful. :kiss:

BBC, did you get signed up for classes at SH?

BTW, my new camera is supposed to arrive today! :nanner:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> photos do not do that lovely, light pearly gray justice. They are just beautiful. :kiss:
> 
> BBC, did you get signed up for classes at SH?
> 
> BTW, my new camera is supposed to arrive today! :nanner:



I agree about the yarn. It's hard to capture the color accurately, but it's very pretty.

I haven't signed up yet, but I plan to try tonight.

ETA: I just signed up for Carding and Woolen Spinning on Saturday morning (you'll have to shop without me:happy2 and Combing and Worsted Spinning on Sunday morning.


----------



## Marchwind

Try putting it against a pale yellow, it seems that pears are displayed that way to bring out the sheen and color. Someone told me that once. Maybe a black back ground?


----------



## Kris in MI

Socks are finished! :nanner: Now to decide what sort of little surprises to pack in with them. . .


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> Socks are finished! :nanner: Now to decide what sort of little surprises to pack in with them. . .


Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It's here!

It's here!










(Don't you just feel the love USPS has for priority packages?)










Wow! Over 20 gorgeous embossed cards w/ envelopes, nice mohair/wool/alpaca roving, Fat Wood (!!!), and delicious socks!

Thank you, Thank You, Jacki!!!


----------



## Jacki

Your welcome! It is fun putting together a package, going through my stored goodies, and matching goodies to a person.

The roving is from one of my favorite suppliers at the Black Sheep Gathering. Every year I get new colors, with the main problem being making up my mind which color.

Jacki


----------



## Kris in MI

Woo-hoo, I got GAM socks!! The mailman brought them to me today, not one, but* two* pair! Pics to come later, I promise.


----------



## Marchwind

Yay!!,


----------



## Kris in MI

Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Yay, you got them onto your feet! 

They are not w/o any knitting errors, but hopefully the mistakes aren't TOO glaring. LOL

It was a lot of fun to knit them for you.


----------



## Kris in MI

They fit very well. Really comfy. I did put them on, for pictures only, and they haven't touched the floor yet. You can see my foot propped on the baby gate which keeps the grandkids out of the room where my computer is.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful Kris! Good work as always GAM.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got my socks today! Thanks so much Lythrum, I love the color!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Also Leor is certain that little skein of yarn you sent is for him. I opened the package and he ran away with it immediately.


----------



## Kris in MI

Svenska, sounds like my cat. I have nicknamed her The Yarn Thief.


----------



## Lythrum

I'm glad that you got it and you liked the color. The Ito yarn is really popular with the ladies who do lightweight knitting at my LYS. I have been tempted by it but don't really do lacy stuff. They have some beautiful colors though.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Look what was waiting for me "by tree"--A box that was strangely heavy for a pair of socks. Kris, the homemade maple syrup was absolutely worth an extra day or two of waiting. I don't think I've ever had homemade maple syrup in my entire life. We don't have sugar maples around here.









The socks are beautiful! They feel so soft and squishy. I love the color; it shows off the pattern nicely.

And the flip-flop dishcloth is adorable! It's just about flip-flop weather here already. 

(And chocolate is always a good idea!)

Thank you, Kris!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Whee! I had a package in the mail today.
Hercsmama's socks came and they are so beautiful.
I absolutely love them.
She also sent another skein of sock yarn and a bar of homemade soap.
Thank you so much for everything. :kissy:


View attachment 46774


----------



## Kris in MI

Beautiful! Nice work, hercsmama.


----------

